
NASA detects a 1KM rock that could kill millions on rapid approach - ajaviaad
https://www.express.co.uk/news/science/1237963/Asteroid-alert-NASA-tracks-rock-wipe-out-continent-hit-Earth-approach-asteroid-news
======
mtmail
"the asteroid will miss [Earth] by more than 3.58 million miles (5.77 million
km)"

